# NYT bestseller Lawrence Block on self-publishing:  All changed, changed utterly...



## BookReader (Apr 23, 2012)

Worth reading for all writers.

All changed, changed utterly… « LB's BLOG




> But I know this: my default response, when someone asks how to get an agent, or how to find a publisher, or any writerly version of what-do-I-do-now, is to suggest publishing it oneself. That’s a course I never would have recommended to anyone, except perhaps the occasional dotard who’d penned a memoir he hoped his grandchildren would read. And now I’m urging it upon everyone—writers whose publishers have dropped them, writers who never had publishers in the first place, writers whose early books have gone out of print.
> 
> 
> Will everyone have a good experience with self-publishing? No, of course not, nor will every book show a profit. But it has never been so easy for readers and writers to find one another, and for any book to find its proper audience.
> ​


----------



## Terry D (Apr 23, 2012)

Excellent blog.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## BookReader (Apr 26, 2012)

Terry D said:


> Excellent blog.  Thanks for the link.



no problem.  As ebook adoption increases, this will become more common (established writers self-publishing their backlist and maybe even a novel or two).

Why receive only 17.5% when you could get 70%?


----------



## words (May 9, 2012)

BookReader said:


> Worth reading for all writers.
> 
> All changed, changed utterly… « LB's BLOG



It is hard to see where the advantage of publishers is at all in the now day and age, except perhaps for the celebrity biography or established author market, and only in the latter case because contracts tie them in.

Conventional publishers no longer have a stranlehold  on the means of promotion or production, yet they are stuck with overheads and procedures of a bygone age. The delays are not bad, they are outrageous.

The parallels with the music industry are there to see.


----------



## Rustgold (May 11, 2012)

It's all very well for already best sellers to be saying these things when they have an established brand-name.  And guess where their reader base came from?  Anyway, maybe some have non-monetary reasons to prefer traditional publishing.


----------



## Darla (May 13, 2012)

words said:


> It is hard to see where the advantage of publishers is at all in the now day and age, except perhaps for the celebrity biography or established author market, and only in the latter case because contracts tie them in.
> 
> Conventional publishers no longer have a stranlehold  on the means of promotion or production, yet they are stuck with overheads and procedures of a bygone age. The delays are not bad, they are outrageous.
> 
> The parallels with the music industry are there to see.


 Indeed. Business models change. The businesses that don't adapt--just look at Hollywood video compared to Red box and Netflix.


----------



## Kenneth J. Ester (May 19, 2012)

Myself, I still prefer to hold a physical book in my hands as I relax and read.  Then again, I am of the middle aged and older crowd. I grew up never knowing of anything like a kindle.

I think as more of the older crowd dies off (or goes blind), and the young'uns start reading more, books will fade and E-Books will grow.

Once I realized this, I gave up on finding an agent and published my novel as an Ebook.  Now if I can only get people to buy it! lol


----------



## bo_7md (May 21, 2012)

I agree, as self publishing means you can start with the cheaper e-book version, and once/if you get some profit you can  then print hard (Physical) copies, from the same self publisher for a moderate price. 

Most self publishing companies also provide options like POD, saving you alot of time and initial cost. The only problem with it is marketing, but with an active foothold in social media today, one can start an add campaign and reach millions without spending a cent.


----------



## shadowwalker (May 21, 2012)

Rustgold said:


> It's all very well for already best sellers to be saying these things when they have an established brand-name.  And guess where their reader base came from?  Anyway, maybe some have non-monetary reasons to prefer traditional publishing.



Yes, and of course, all the as-yet-unpublished will jump on the bits and pieces that say go for it, not recognizing the differences.


----------



## shadowwalker (May 21, 2012)

words said:


> It is hard to see where the advantage of publishers is at all in the now day and age, except perhaps for the celebrity biography or established author market, and only in the latter case because contracts tie them in.



Other than professional editing (that's free), professional cover design (that's free), professional and widespread marketing (that's free), print and ebook versions (that's free), advances, time spent on writing not publishing... no, you're right. Hard to see any advantage whatsoever.


----------



## bo_7md (May 21, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> Other than professional editing (that's free), professional cover design (that's free), professional and widespread marketing (that's free), print and ebook versions (that's free), advances, time spent on writing not publishing... no, you're right. Hard to see any advantage whatsoever.



Nothing is Free.

Personally I think it depends on the book and Author. If someone is willing to go through the process and can afford it why not.
These days you can get you book, edited and marketed without leaving your house. 
Two questions here:

1- Can you afford it?
2- Is it worth the investment ?

it all depends.


----------



## shadowwalker (May 21, 2012)

bo_7md said:


> Nothing is Free.



You don't pay the publisher. For _anything_. They pay you. Money not going out of my pocket but in. How is that not 'free'?


----------



## bo_7md (May 21, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> You don't pay the publisher. For _anything_. They pay you. Money not going out of my pocket but in. How is that not 'free'?



You don't pay anything *upfront*.

While they provide you with good services, all those are one time payment items. Their "cut" however is for as long as that book in print.
Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying one is better that the other. I'm just saying if an author *can afford *to do all this himself, It is a valid option.


----------



## patskywriter (May 21, 2012)

BookReader said:


> … Why receive only 17.5% when you could get 70%?



I want to go the traditional route because my book happens to be nonfiction (a how-to book for caregivers of Alzheimer's patients). Naturally, I want people who need that sort of information to be able to find my book at local bookstores, online outlets, public libraries, etc, etc. When I think about the question above, I wonder about the advantage of getting 70% of sales that I generate through my own efforts versus 17.5% of sales made at bookstores across the country. It's something to think about. Many self-publishers can assume that their friends, associates, and Twitter followers will buy their books, and of course I would hope for the same—but what I *really* want to do is connect with many of the 15 million Americans who are caring for their loved-ones with Alzheimer's. 

As a radio interviewer who receives unsolicited interview requests, press packages, and books from traditional publishers, I recognize the amount of effort that they expend to sell books. Anyone planning to self-publish should put some thought into what it takes to move product. If self-publishers can put together teams that can match the services of traditional publishers (editing, fact-checking, design and typesetting, and printing), and can keep up a marketing campaign for several months straight—then they should definitely take the plunge.


----------



## shadowwalker (May 21, 2012)

bo_7md said:


> You don't pay anything *upfront*.
> 
> While they provide you with good services, all those are one time payment items. Their "cut" however is for as long as that book in print.
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying one is better that the other. I'm just saying if an author *can afford *to do all this himself, It is a valid option.



They get their fair share for providing all those things that keep that book selling for as many years as it sells. I'm not out any money, and certainly not putting money out for something I *hope* will make enough sales to pay the publishing costs (including my time not spent writing) and my author's share.

But sure - if an author can afford it, self-publishing is a viable option. I just wonder how many really can't afford it but try anyway, thinking it's the road to riches.


----------



## bo_7md (May 22, 2012)

patskywriter said:


> I want to go the traditional route because my book happens to be nonfiction (a how-to book for caregivers of Alzheimer's patients). Naturally, I want people who need that sort of information to be able to find my book at local bookstores, online outlets, public libraries, etc, etc. When I think about the question above, I wonder about the advantage of getting 70% of sales that I generate through my own efforts versus 17.5% of sales made at bookstores across the country. It's something to think about. Many self-publishers can assume that their friends, associates, and Twitter followers will buy their books, and of course I would hope for the same—but what I *really* want to do is connect with many of the 15 million Americans who are caring for their loved-ones with Alzheimer's.
> 
> As a radio interviewer who receives unsolicited interview requests, press packages, and books from traditional publishers, I recognize the amount of effort that they expend to sell books. Anyone planning to self-publish should put some thought into what it takes to move product. If self-publishers can put together teams that can match the services of traditional publishers (editing, fact-checking, design and typesetting, and printing), and can keep up a marketing campaign for several months straight—then they should definitely take the plunge.



You could get the same distribution from self publishers. Self-publishers v.s Traditional publishers isn't about services, It's about paying upfront vs paying a share from your profits.


----------



## Trilby (May 22, 2012)

I have only ever bought one self published book - I persevered and managed to reach page 15 and had to give up. It was boring. Flicking through the book, five pages near the end were in, upside down and back to front.

Okay, so I had a bad experience and I am sure there are a lot of first class self published stuff out there, but I imagine that the dross outweighs the class


----------

